# подводные камни: что передать новичкам ?

## Syncro

Выбрать дженту (и остаться на ней) среди множества других дистрибутивов в своё время мне помогло, наверное наличие и доступность документаций, т.е. статей с gentoo.org и gentoo-wiki.com коротко рассказывающих о решении проблемы. Одним из таких источников являются "Частозадаваемые вопросы" или FAQ'и они помогают и завсегдатаям форумов не повторяться и помогать при этом столкнувшимся с проблемой. Сейчас готовится к очередному обновлению признанный многими за полноту и качество FAQ сайта linux.org.ru. Вот ссылка на наш раздел:

http://www.linux.org.ru/books/lor-faq/lorFAQ-4.html

Прошу конструктивно высказаться по качеству раздела прямо сюда :Smile: . Какие плоходокументированные проблемы приходилось решать вам ? Какие вопросы на форуме уже поднадоели ? Какая информация уже не актуальна ? О чем следовало бы еще рассказать ?

Это вопрос престижа сообщества.

Upd: исправления ушли модераторам, всем большое спасибоLast edited by Syncro on Mon May 07, 2007 3:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Q: Что делать если что-то не работает? Как настроить что-то? Что делать если я не знаю что делать?

A: Читай хендбук, в нем есть ответы на 99% всех вопросов новичков: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/handbook/index.xml

Он на русском.

Q: Прочитал хендбук в разделе про установку, но все равно многое непонятно. Что делать?

А: Стоит прочитать ВЕСЬ хендбук.

Q: Прочитал ВЕСЬ хендбук, но все равно кое-что не работает. Что делать?

A: В первую очередь стоит посмотреть логи (dmesg, /var/log/messages). Потом могут помочь strace, форум (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-43.html), https://bugs.gentoo.org и Google.

4.5 Десерт пишется с одной С

4.11 Должно быть PORTAGE_NICENESS=19

Еще можно в 4.18 написать про Flash и net-www/nspluginwrapper

Из последнего на форуме:

Как включить java в firefox?

euse -E nsplugin java && emerge -uDN world

----------

## viy

Да как и везде --- не надеяться на дядю, а попытаться решить проблему самому.

80% опыта приходит именно таким путем. И 80% проблем решаются также.

----------

## user11

Коли уж зашла речь о десерте  :Smile: 

рекоммендуется -> рекомендуется

конвеерная -> конвейерная

Еще грамматика, по которой вслух занудствовать не буду (если желаете, могу поредактировать то, что совсем режет глаз, и выслать куда скажете).

По существу - sudo mkdir - по умолчанию sudo нет, и это не работает (и у меня это тоже не работает, т.к. настройки sudo другие). Наверное, лучше просто написать mkdir, пользователь и сам должен разобраться, что это под рутом.

А за фак - просто спасибо; например, NICENESS - это полезно  :Smile: 

//Советовать что-то добавить не буду, т.к. гуру(гурой?) себя не считаю.

----------

## Syncro

 *user11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Еще грамматика, по которой вслух занудствовать не буду (если желаете, могу поредактировать то, что совсем режет глаз, и выслать куда скажете).
> 
> 

 

конечно, я (и многочисленные потомки :Wink:  буду благодарен за любое участие, в т. ч. за найденные ошибки, которые - вечная моя проблема  :Neutral: . Если будет удобнее, вышлю оОО версию, с которой работаю (настоящего исходника у меня нет, да и это не наша забота :Wink: , на адрес пришедший на oblozhko+lorfaq[собака]гмайл[тчк]com

----------

## user11

Выслал корректуру в html-формате. Доставай письмо из папки spam  :Smile: 

Subject: правка для http://www.linux.org.ru/books/lor-faq/lorFAQ-4.html

(по моему опыту, все новые письма с урлами и вложениями gmail кладёт в спам)

----------

## Syncro

 *user11 wrote:*   

> Выслал корректуру в html-формате. Доставай письмо из папки spam 
> 
> Subject: правка для http://www.linux.org.ru/books/lor-faq/lorFAQ-4.html
> 
> (по моему опыту, все новые письма с урлами и вложениями gmail кладёт в спам)

 

получил во входящие, спасибо, видимо у гугла более хитрые критерии.

----------

## Loryk

Есть еще один маленький камушек, я не знаю может это можно было бы вообще как баг постить, но факт остается фактом. При начальной сборке системы нужно быть крайне осторожным с флагом DOC. Может только я нарвался на это, но при установленном DOC флаге много пакетов циклятся, а некоторые (при UTF консоле) считаются необходимыми, но не собераються, я из за этого нюанса потратил много лишнего времени при сборке системы с 0-ля. И потом под конец когда остовалось пара пакетов от КДЕ понял в чем конкретно проблемма.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Q: При попытке поставить из SVN свежего софта configure выдает сообщение об отсутствии WWW::CURL::Easy. Подскажите, плиз, как его найти/поставить.

A: 

```
emerge g-cpan

g-cpan -i WWW::CURL::Easy

```

источник

----------

## Nikoli

За faq спасибо, почерпнул кое-что новое   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> разрабочиков

 

Правильно это слово пишется так - разработчик

Авторам faq стоит прикрутить проверку правописания к браузеру  :Wink: Last edited by Nikoli on Sat Nov 24, 2007 12:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zinubel

To Nikoll

Вы к своему прикрутили?

имхо:"кои-что" пишут так "кое-что"  :Wink: 

Прошу прощения за offtop  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Nikoli

zinubel

Прикрутил, но от таких опечаток она защитить не может  :Very Happy: 

----------

